# Now that's fishing!



## rondv (Oct 3, 2012)

She can fish! Not the best quailty photo but I like her.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 3, 2012)

Totally Spectacular Photos Ron! Absolutely Breathtaking! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!

Dick


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 3, 2012)

rondv said:


> She can fish! Not the best quailty photo but I like her.]



Wish my not the best quality photo, looked that good. Excellent shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Great capture!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

purty good double


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the quality is awesome what a great picture of a king fisher I have gotten some good one of them over the years but none that good, what lens and camera were you using ?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 4, 2012)

FANTASTIC shots


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 4, 2012)

rondv said:


> Not the best quailty photo





Sheesk. 

That is an award winner. Great capture.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 4, 2012)

Now that's a awesome double.  Great shot.  You have a wonderful talent for getting awesome shots.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

fishes don't look to happy!!...lol

great shot


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW !! great shot !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Nicely captured!


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 6, 2012)

She's a beauty. Great capture as usual.
I've read that they toss them up and gulp them down. Have you witnessed this? That'd be tricky tossing and catching two at once.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gstanfield (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome capture!


----------



## rondv (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the comments folks!
Nikon D300
Nikon 200-400 f4



GAJoe said:


> She's a beauty. Great capture as usual.
> I've read that they toss them up and gulp them down. Have you witnessed this? That'd be tricky tossing and catching two at once.
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you GAJoe
Yes I have witnessed that and they are very good catching the toss. 
I'll put a sequence of that in a new thread called toss and catch.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful Photos!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

You have got this bird nailed.More great shots


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you kidding?  The quality is excellent. Great shot of a difficult bird.


----------



## carver (Oct 11, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very, very nicely done!


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 12, 2012)

committee boat, King Fisher is hooked up to a double.


----------

